# Question on Music...



## Boogie (Jun 14, 2012)

So, im kinda new to all this, but i was really bored to day and i thought since im on the computer, i guess i can make a disk of "sound tracks" for holloween even though its not for a while, but i want everything to be ready for our holloween party/ maze but what are some good but scaryish holloween songs? im not looking for like the noises that go on fo like an hour, im looking for songs. But not songs that are little kiddiesh. I all ready have the song "this is hollween" by Marilyn Manson, which i like, but what else are some good holloween songs?? Keep in mind every one coming is 15+ so please no little kid songs:/


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think a lot of the choices would depend upon your taste in music. There are several threads on Halloween music on this forum already, but they may not be to your liking.
I'd do a search through those threads first, They may fill all of your needs, and if not then it gives you more info/songs that you can say you don't like. That would help us to know what to, or not to, suggest for your list.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 14, 2012)

K, thanks. I will go look..


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Boogie, start here


----------



## Boogie (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you soooooo much highbury!! Thats excatly what i was wanting! thanks!!


----------



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

Pretty much anything by marilyn manson, rob zombie or the misfits...


----------



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Check out the music of Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana. Many haunts use their music.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Music libraries with genre compositions: DeWolfe, KPM, and SONOfind.

I think the BEEB has an online library as well.


----------

